# This could be an interesting job for someone!



## Rowreach (15 June 2018)

https://careers.nationaltrust.org.uk/OA_HTML/a/#/vacancies/67016


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 June 2018)

National Trail Hunting Manager.

'Summary
The Trust is a generous provider of the widest spectrum of access to our land. Legal trail hunting is perhaps one of the most contentious of those activities we license. We now want to further strengthen our management and monitoring of trail hunting under the new licence conditions and we are looking for a highly diplomatic, organised and energetic senior individual, with experience of complex project management, to lead a new unit that will be charged with stepping up our monitoring.'

£46k pa for a 2 year fixed term contract. An interesting job, for sure!


----------

